# I am a dial on a wall



## ben909 (Jan 18, 2021)

it made me put something here


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## ben909 (Jan 18, 2021)

Mr. Fox said:


> View attachment 99386



Rotates your illusion somehow


----------



## ben909 (Jan 20, 2021)

It seems the dial has remained in the same spot after a while


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Jan 20, 2021)

Rotate clockwise. Whatever it does, it should do more of it.


----------

